# Paige Vanzant Train!



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Instant fan! Shamelessly in love with this girl not only for looks but her personality on camera so far. In the ring she showed a pretty relentless pace. Paige really put on a show for everyone! I'm not gonna pretend it was the most technical thing I have ever seen, but that has become a broken record when discussing womens MMA. It's new, and the facts are less women engage in combat sports growing up versus men. Can't wait to see Paige fight again!

All aboaaaaaaaaard!


ps: I think I finally know how women feel when they see a male fighter they find very attractive kick some ass! I clearly have no shame, do I?


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Train huh :wink03: haha jk


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jumanji said:


> Train huh :wink03: haha jk


:thumb02: Was here to say the same.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Goat.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I think Team Alpha Male have beat you to the train.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Too late breh I made this train before tuf straweight seasons


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Goat.


I'm in love.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

She has got a good attitude, fights with heart and seems like a nice chick but she is so damn sloppy, she is on the right track but still very green.
I hope for her sake they don't give her a title shot any time soon cause Jedrzejczyk will absolutely destroy her.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Hazflo said:


> She has got a good attitude, fights with heart and seems like a nice chick but she is so damn sloppy, she is on the right track but still very green.
> I hope for her sake they don't give her a title shot any time soon cause Jedrzejczyk will absolutely destroy her.


This, they need to let her grow more. In turn waiting 2-3 fights more for a title shot will only serve for a better build up if she manages to go 8-1.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

adminmma said:


> I agree, Tito will win :thumbsup:


Yeah but I don't see her getting more than one more fight. Division is too shallow and they need contenders. Same with Holm at 135.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah but I don't see her getting more than one more fight. Division is too shallow and they need contenders. Same with Holm at 135.


What the heck are you quoting??

I'm on board. She's my oldest's new favorite fighter


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah but I don't see her getting more than one more fight. Division is too shallow and they need contenders. Same with Holm at 135.


I think we're actually two years away from running out of title contenders. This is like the flyweight division where you have all these girls that could fight for a title or could earn that title shot. You can have rematches with Cláudia Gadelha and Carla Esparza you also have Tecie Torres, Jessica Penne, Rose Namajunis, and Paige.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> What the heck are you quoting??
> 
> I'm on board. She's my oldest's new favorite fighter


Definitely quoted the post above mine. The app ****s up sometimes and grabs a random post.







John8204 said:


> I think we're actually two years away from running out of title contenders. This is like the flyweight division where you have all these girls that could fight for a title or could earn that title shot. You can have rematches with Cláudia Gadelha and Carla Esparza you also have Tecie Torres, Jessica Penne, Rose Namajunis, and Paige.


Esparza is never going to get in the cage with Joanna again. The others need to fight one another while Joanna is fighting too so more than half are going to get knocked off and there is also probably going to be at least one loss that shouldn't happen because the women's division is pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes she is hot and bubbly, but as a fighter? War Joanna Jelakjklahsk!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Walter said:


> Yes she is hot and bubbly, but as a fighter? War Joanna Jelakjklahsk!


It's Joanna Jedrtgyydhyd, FFS.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Joanna Jepolishname is definitely way ahead of my future bride but she is young and if she doesn't get caught up in acting or modeling (please don't!) then I think she has all the potential, and now with the hype, the financial backing to improve.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> It's Joanna Jedrtgyydhyd, FFS.


Eh João, don't you mock no Polish names man!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hazflo said:


> She has got a good attitude, fights with heart and seems like a nice chick but she is so damn sloppy, she is on the right track but still very green.
> I hope for her sake they don't give her a title shot any time soon cause Jedrzejczyk will absolutely destroy her.


That's a given. Page was 5-0 before this fight, so she's green as all get out. She's got a ways to go in terms of technique, but she's got time on her side being just able to legally drink this year. I was shocked she won this weekend, she was fighting a relative veteran compared to herself. I really thought the Page train was going to get derailed, so I was pleasantly surprised. Hopefully the UFC grows her nice and slowly and not throw her into the lion's den too quickly for quick money.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

5-1 she lost to Tecia Torres, the flip side is Tecia Torres is rumored to be on steroids.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Take a good look at Miss VanZant hair while you can.*

Girl is about to do something crazy...but for a good cause.



> Paige VanZant
> @paigevanzantUFC
> Rumors are true *I will be shaving my head for charity!!!!* Dates aren't set yet but I am ready to do something to give back. Stay tuned!!!
> https://twitter.com/PaigeVanzantUFC/status/582453699877847041


So, before:











And after: :jaw:












http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/paige-vanzant-talks-about-shaving-her-head-for-cancer-charity-fox-ufc-fight-night-040115


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cancer ruins everything.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Eh João, don't you mock no Polish names man!


Well there will always be a default excuse, given Joanna's complex surname, Jędrzejczyk. However, anyone who gets her *first* name misspelled into *"Joana"* deserves nothing less than this fate:





> *Jilted wife 'chopped off husband's penis TWICE*
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/jilted-wife-chopped-husbands-penis-4969780


:laugh:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Well there will always be a default excuse, given Joanna's complex surname, Jędrzejczyk. However, anyone who gets her *first* name misspelled into *"Joana"* deserves nothing less than this fate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that guy is certainly a candidate for the Darwin Award.

I mean, really¿





> According to reports in China, two-timing dad-of-five Fan Lung, 32, *used his wife's phone* to send lover Zhang Hung, 21, a saucy email from his marital home in Shangqiu.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^ Lol, he is indeed so stupid, it's hard to feel sorry for him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Joanna Jepolishname is definitely way ahead of my future bride but she is young and if she doesn't get caught up in acting or modeling (please don't!) then I think she has all the potential, and now with the hype, the financial backing to improve.


Can Joanna Jepolishname be her new fight name?

I wonder how long it took Bruce Buffer to get that one right.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

My brain cries and dies trying to pronounce her last name. Everything you learn about English pronunciation goes flying out the window. If you pronounce it with English syllables it really is gibberish.

I hope she looks cute with short hair. I don't always like short hair on my girls...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ape City said:


> My brain cries and dies trying to pronounce her last name. Everything you learn about English pronunciation goes flying out the window. If you pronounce it with English syllables it really is gibberish.


It's actually not that hard to pronounce. Polish has some letter combinations that together always stand for one specific sound. Unlike in English (where about 60% of the words are not pronounced like they are written) if you know the rules, Polish is pretty straight forward readable. I.e. in her name Jędrzejczyk the "J" is pronounced like "y" in "*y*et", the "ę" is a nasal "e" like in "H*en*drix", but without completely pronouncing the "n", "rz" is like the "g" in gara*g*e, so if you have a "d" in front of it it's like the "j" in *j*ungle, "ej" is like in "h*ey*", the "cz" is like in the word *Cz*ech, so the last sylable of her name is pronounced pretty much like "chick". 

So Jędrzejczyk would be pronounced somewhat like "Yejeychick"

Compared to Polish English writing is almost like Chinese characters with not that much indication on how to pronounce the word. In English you have to learn the matching writing for the pronunciation for basically every single word.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Voiceless. It was about time we have a Gracie Breakdown on her name. :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I expected to come into this thread and be greeted by dazzling imagery of an infinitely f*uckable athlete...

Rubbish train thread.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I expected to come into this thread and be greeted by dazzling imagery of an *infinitely f*uckable athlete*...
> 
> Rubbish train thread.:thumbsdown:


What? :confused02: 

I never thought you of all people would use such a vulgar expression toward a hard working female martial artist. I though that in your book this kind of language would only be appropriate when referring to mundane ring girls. :thumb02:


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I expected to come into this thread and be greeted by dazzling imagery of an infinitely f*uckable athlete...
> 
> Rubbish train thread.:thumbsdown:


God damn it, now I have to keep coming back to check this thread just in case someone decides to oblige!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I expected to come into this thread and be greeted by dazzling imagery of an infinitely f*uckable athlete...
> 
> Rubbish train thread.:thumbsdown:


There are not enough pictures of her yet broseph. Allow the paps to do their dirty work and you shall have your dazzles and bells! :thumb02:



Voiceless said:


> It's actually not that hard to pronounce. Polish has some letter combinations that together always stand for one specific sound. Unlike in English (where about 60% of the words are not pronounced like they are written) if you know the rules, Polish is pretty straight forward readable. I.e. in her name Jędrzejczyk the "J" is pronounced like "y" in "*y*et", the "ę" is a nasal "e" like in "H*en*drix", but without completely pronouncing the "n", "rz" is like the "g" in gara*g*e, so if you have a "d" in front of it it's like the "j" in *j*ungle, "ej" is like in "h*ey*", the "cz" is like in the word *Cz*ech, so the last sylable of her name is pronounced pretty much like "chick".
> 
> So Jędrzejczyk would be pronounced somewhat like "Yejeychick"
> 
> Compared to Polish English writing is almost like Chinese characters with not that much indication on how to pronounce the word. In English you have to learn the matching writing for the pronunciation for basically every single word.


Thanks for the explanation! I also totally agree that english is ridiculous in regards to consistency. Seems like there is never a rule that goes unbroken. "I after E, except after C (but not always).


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ape City said:


> There are not enough pictures of her yet broseph. Allow the paps to do their dirty work and you shall have your dazzles and bells! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation! I also totally agree that english is ridiculous in regards to consistency. Seems like there is never a rule that goes unbroken. "I after E, except after C (but not always).


Yea, English has some wonky shit going on. I only realised after having a kid. Hes looking at me with an utterly befuddled look on his face as I try to conjure up a reasonable explanation as to why somebody thought "Night" and "Knight" would be a good thing to do when inventing English.

Im curious... do other languages use exactly the same sounding words for two totally different things?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Yea, English has some wonky shit going on. I only realised after having a kid. Hes looking at me with an utterly befuddled look on his face as I try to conjure up a reasonable explanation as to why somebody thought "Night" and "Knight" would be a good thing to do when inventing English.
> 
> Im curious... do other languages use exactly the same sounding words for two totally different things?


How about silent letters. Pterodactyl, is pronounced with a hard T.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Yea, English has some wonky shit going on. I only realised after having a kid. Hes looking at me with an utterly befuddled look on his face as I try to conjure up a reasonable explanation as to why somebody thought "Night" and "Knight" would be a good thing to do when inventing English.
> 
> Im curious... do other languages use exactly the same sounding words for two totally different things?


Or words spelled exactly the same but mean different things based on context.

Wound as in an injury or wound as in "wound up"
Produce as in food and produce as in to make something
Lead as in ahead and lead as in the element.

I mean there are tons of them.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Or words spelled exactly the same but mean different things based on context.
> 
> Wound as in an injury or wound as in "wound up"
> Produce as in food and produce as in to make something
> ...


Present is the one I always think of.

To present something. (here are my boobs).

To get a present. (thanks santa!)

To make a presentation (today I will demonstrate the ins and outs of the toe hold).

To live in the present time (this is 1994 right?).


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yea, English has some wonky shit going on. I only realised after having a kid. Hes looking at me with an utterly befuddled look on his face as I try to conjure up a reasonable explanation as to why somebody thought "Night" and "Knight" would be a good thing to do when inventing English.
> 
> Im curious... do other languages use exactly the same sounding words for two totally different things?


Yes, you have that in other languages, too (two, to¿  ),

i.e. in German you have "Rad" (wheel) and "Rat" (council/advice), "Meer" (sea) and "mehr" (more) or "isst" (eats) and "ist" (is) and many more [this last one has a common origin though I think as at the time when language began "eating" was the most important requisition to "be", you find similar pairs in Slavic languages - Polish "jest"=he/she/it "is"/"eats", Russian "ест"=he/she/it "eats" and "есть"=rudimentary form of "is"]; 
in French you have "vers" (at least three meanings = in direction of/ Verse/ Worms), "verre" (glass), "vert" (green)

And actually, in English "night" and "knight" didn't always sound the same. In Middle English (time of Chaucer and the likes) the "k" in "knight" was pronounced like a "k". The center of those words were pronounced completely differently from today. The "i" was like in today's "f*i*t" and the "gh" was somewhat like "sh". If you know that, it becomes obvious that "knight" has the same origin as German "Knecht" (servant/vassal) and also "night" shares the same root as German "Nacht" (night). - So there is your reasonable explanation for your little one :thumb02:

There have been several major sound changes in the English language, but the spelling stayed somewhat consistent and didn't adapt (in some other languages they "regularly" fit the spelling to the current pronunciation - so i.e. you easily get a pretty good idea how Spanish was pronounced 400 years ago if you just pick up a copy of "Don Quixote" with it's original spelling) . Add to that that the English vocabulary consists to about 50% of Germanic words, 40% French words and 10% Latin (take some fractions away and additionally add some Greek and other languages) and you understand why today's orthography is so inconsistent in English and doesn't make sense at all as it seems.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Paige is awesome! There is no doubt she has it. However there is just as little doubt that she is ready for YoonJayCheck. At this point, she would get her face pounded in pretty much exactly like Carla did. I'd definitely like to see her get some more time to prepare. in the meantime, Johanna can beat up a couple other girls and by the time the fight happens... women 115s could actually headline a card. I'd buy it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I expected to come into this thread and be greeted by dazzling imagery of an infinitely f*uckable athlete...
> 
> Rubbish train thread.:thumbsdown:


here ya go sookie


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

oldfan said:


> here ya go sookie


I'm at work and I just related to that picture, thanks young man! I'd jump on that train in an instance!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Did you just admit to masturbating in your office at work?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Did you just admit to masturbating in your office at work?


You pose that question in a way as if it were something wrong if he did... :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> here ya go sookie


3 guesses where I would love to shove my face...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> here ya go sookie


*Butt* this one should go to the "Felice Herrig Train!" thread, no?


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Did you just admit to masturbating in your office at work?


hahaha, our studio is very... liberal


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

raise01:











:thumbsup:










:thumb02:











:hug:


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

This thread is picking up! :thumbsup:
I'd rep again, but I have to spread the wealth.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive done been on the PVZ train since her last two fights. I am also on the Thug Rose Train and I think a fight between these two with there styles would be sick. Love both of em.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

oordeel said:


> This thread is picking up! :thumbsup:
> I'd rep again, but *I have to spread the wealth*.


Just remember a clear cover for your keyboard and monitor if you're gonna do that :thumb02:


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

CupCake said:


> Just remember a clear cover for your keyboard and monitor if you're gonna do that :thumb02:


Too late! lol


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im on that train!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Oldie but good if you have not seen it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not only pretty, but very intelligent and eloquent girl, looks like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

PVZ just got competition...

https://twitter.com/ufc/status/592911219033567232


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> PVZ just got competition...
> 
> https://twitter.com/ufc/status/592911219033567232


She's bleh and a medicore fighter


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> She's bleh and a medicore fighter


I know, and now Michelle Waterson is here too


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I know, and now Michelle Waterson is here too


I didnt know you had a fetish for mediocre asiany broads, have you met ariyianni celeste?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I didnt know you had a fetish for mediocre asiany broads, have you met ariyianni celeste?


Arianny is not asiany enough for me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Arianny is not asiany enough for me.


True shes like sushi made by an 80 year old venezualan


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> True shes like sushi made by an 80 year old venezualan


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I didnt know you had a fetish for mediocre asiany broads, have you met ariyianni celeste?



do the grownups still say "broad" down there too? it's cute like you learned to speak american watching 70 year old movies :thumb02:


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Pft... She's too childish for me


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

prospect said:


> Pft... She's too childish for me


Ya but just think if you marry her she wont look old when shes 40! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Ape City said:


> Ya but just think if you marry her she wont look old when shes 40!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:confused05:
Does that make sense? Cause i don't think it makes sense


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

prospect said:


> Pft... She's too childish for me


She is like 10 years older than you... Kid's try to grow up to fast these days.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> do the grownups still say "broad" down there too? it's cute like you learned to speak american watching 70 year old movies :thumb02:


Sorry we dont all call women country bumpkin skirts liek you oldie:hug:


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Joabbuac said:


> She is like 10 years older than you... Kid's try to grow up to fast these days.


I may or may not be younger than her but that's not the point :thumb02:
i like a smart intellectual woman without all the childish drama... and huge boobs :thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> She is like 10 years older than you... Kid's try to grow up to fast these days.


Don't blame him for his GILF fetish!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## FedorsLeftHook (May 22, 2015)

Joabbuac said:


> PVZ just got competition...
> 
> https://twitter.com/ufc/status/592911219033567232


I agree with you here man. Not only is she nicer looking even though shes older and is a mother, she also follows through on her word to charity, unlike pvz who lied to children with cancer to gain social media attention. Ouch!


----------

